# Rizheng order review



## Woodguy95 (Jan 4, 2016)

I posted a few days ago about a new pensource for me which is penkitsmall.com. Some members informed it wasn't a new source... I've just recieved an order from them and as some of you are sceptical on the quality of the products I just want to tell you a bit about my order.

pros:
The sierra pens look awesome
I've saved about 30-35%
The bolt action pen is not the same as the psi one but is still good quality at about half the price I normally pay for( including shipping fees)
The micromesh pads are nice. However I didn't test their durability yet.
The 6 sided pen mill is just awesome!
fast shipping thougt it is expensive

Cons:
DO NOT ORDER ANY ULTRA CIGAR PENS THEY LOOK REALLY REALLY AWFULL
The pepermills are not so well built
The sierra pencil kits are also built in a strange way

That's about it for this post. I've asked them a refund for the ultra cigar since it looks so bad. They preach on customer satisfaction so I might get one or not I will comment if I do. Hope that helps everyone a little.


----------



## mark james (Jan 4, 2016)

I did not take part...  But the results will be interesting!  I wish you the best!


----------



## southernclay (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the follow up. Can you reposition the clip on the bolt?


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 4, 2016)

unfortunately you can't reposition the clip but you can change the side of the bolt if that's what you mean. I'll look into it and give you more details when I turn one of these


----------



## southernclay (Jan 4, 2016)

Woodguy95 said:


> unfortunately you can't reposition the clip but you can change the side of the bolt if that's what you mean. I'll look into it and give you more details when I turn one of these



Thanks, I usually do both on the PSI version. I marked the site, they had some cool "other things we make" type stuff that I was interested in too.


----------



## magpens (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a question about the Bolt Action pen kit ... is the clip really, really stiff ? 
And does the clip appear to be a bent-over continuation of the same piece of metal that forms a ring at the top end (the ring being held down by the screw-on end cap) ?

If the answers are yes, then I would think the kit is the same as is being marketed by KMSTools.com in Western Canada.
I'm told that this kit cannot be sold in the USA due to patent rules.

But on this one, I don't see how you can "change the side of the bolt", but you can change the bolt from down to up.


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 6, 2016)

magpens said:


> I have a question about the Bolt Action pen kit ... is the clip really, really stiff ?
> And does the clip appear to be a bent-over continuation of the same piece of metal that forms a ring at the top end (the ring being held down by the screw-on end cap) ?
> 
> If the answers are yes, then I would think the kit is the same as is being marketed by KMSTools.com in Western Canada.
> ...



That's what I meant you can change the bolt from down to up. It is as you described it the clip is stiff and it is bentover as most clips are... However it is not the same kit. On th bullet part the rhizeng kit has a small decorative groove that the kmstool one doesn't have


----------



## longbeard (Jan 6, 2016)

The Rizheng bolt action tubes are 1mm shorter than the original bolt tubes, therefore your refill is going to stick out further than normal. 

Harry


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 6, 2016)

longbeard said:


> The Rizheng bolt action tubes are 1mm shorter than the original bolt tubes, therefore your refill is going to stick out further than normal.
> 
> Harry



Thanks for the tip I'll look into it and probably get the wood to stick 1mm longer than the tube


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 6, 2016)

longbeard said:


> The Rizheng bolt action tubes are 1mm shorter than the original bolt tubes, therefore your refill is going to stick out further than normal.
> 
> Harry



This statement is absolutely correct IF and only IF the "nibs" are exactly the same length.

This is often NOT the case. 

(Just a word of caution before you adjust the length to find the manufacturer was smarter than you expected!!)


----------



## Whaler (Jan 6, 2016)

I did a side by side comparison of the PSI bolt action kit and the kit from Timberbits a couple years ago, don't know if Rizheng supplied Timberbits or not but it is not the same quality as the PSI kit. 
If you are interested here is a link to it.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/bolt-action-kit-comparison-112287/


----------

